# Mixture 79 - is it really that bad?



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I had to find out for myself!

I never did any serious investigating (and if I had, I may have saved myself some trouble) into what this stuff actually tastes like. All I'd heard was the jokes - worst tobacco ever, vomit inducing, "I'll trade you some m79 for it LOL", "if you do, I'll bomb you with a tub of m79!"...you've heard 'em all, I'm sure.

I was buying some other stuff, and noticed that the vendor had a pouch of m79 in stock and thought, "Why not?"

It's a little moist in the pouch. Probably could do with some drying time, but not too bad. As usual, I was in too big of a hurry, so I scooped it straight from the pouch into a cob. Pouch smells strongly of licorice. Yep - licorice. I'm not a huge licorice fan, but I have been known to eat a black jellybean or two in my day. Anyway - the smell is strong enough to worry me.

The licorice taste in the pipe isn't as strong as the pouch note would lead me to believe it would be. It's actually not too bad. But then another flavor crops up - a sort of Lakeland floral soap. Not particularly pleasant. I can't tell you if the floral notes are done well or not, because I'm just not into these kind of flavors in my tobacco. Yuck. It's nipping my tongue a bit, and requiring more relights than normal, but that's probably because I didn't dry it properly.

Half a cob and I'm giving up on it.

Worst tobacco ever? :noidea: I dunno. There wasn't necessarily anything inherrantly wrong with it, as far as I can tell. I didn't like it, but I didn't puke either. Maybe if you love licorice and soap, this stuff might be right up your alley. They've been making M79 a long time, so _somebody_ out there _somewhere_ must like it.

I don't see any reason for me to keep this stuff around, or to try smoking any more of it. If any of you guys want a sample, PM me and I'll mail out samples until its gone. Just remember - you asked for it


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

RG to you for taking one for the team


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Geez, that sounds terrible! Thank you for being brave enough to try it and for taking the time to document your experience


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

I've thought many times about giving 79 a whirl. I love the Lakeland "floral" tobaccos, and I don't have any problem with licorice, so I might actually like it. On the other hand, I've known a lot of other smokers who also like licorice and floral toppings who absolutely despise 79 because it's supposedly so poorly executed. 

As you say, though, this stuff has been around for generations now, so obviously people buy a lot of it. It was Hugh Hefner's favorite smoke, by the way .....


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DOES it dry out? :lol: It actually gets two stars at tobakrevs. :shock: Anyhow, brave mensch, Clifford! And no, I don't want any, okay? :tsk:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I like licorice when it's subtle, such as blackjack gum. I get that same note from Erinmore Flake, which I like. I also don't mind the occasional Lakeland tobacco. However, mixing the two together just doesn't seem like it would be good. 

I've also always understood the problem with M79 to be the "goopy" nature of the tobacco and it's tendency to ghost a pipe. I hope it didn't mess up that cob of yours, Clifford (or whoever you are). 

Anyway, kudos to you for giving it a go.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't care for it, but I don't like Capt. Black either. I always supposed it has it's niche, but not here. :nono:


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

We tried to warn you!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/289598-dreaded-mixture-79-a.html


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I have always heard that it is a mixture of 50% Dog Sh-t and 50% Cow Sh-t, making it 100% Sh-t!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

doctorthoss said:


> It was Hugh Hefner's favorite smoke, by the way .....


It makes sense;this is the type of tobacco you smoke if every decision you make in life is based on "will it help get me laid".


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

MarkC said:


> It makes sense;this is the type of tobacco you smoke if every decision you make in life is based on "will it help get me laid".


No it's not and I should know


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> It makes sense;this is the type of tobacco you smoke if every decision you make in life is based on "will it help get me laid".


I think you're on the right track there, Mark, but I don't think Heff actually smoked that pipe, because I don't ever remember a photo of him "smoking" it where there was actually smoke coming out of the pipe. I think Heff has always been a non-smoker, despite the claims that his doctor told him to stop smoking. (What is he, 108 now?) I think the pipe was a prop and that he collected a nice kickback from Sutliff as he turned M79 into the nation's number one tobacco.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

this sounds really bad sure glad I read this before getting some it might pair with jagermeister


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Longer ash said:


> this sounds really bad sure glad I read this before getting some it might pair with jagermeister


Had to look up Jagermeister, but yeah, that sounds perfect! We once set sail with a case of 7-11 beer on board, and immediately after getting under weigh one of us popped a can. We thought it would be generic National Bohemian under a different label, since it came from that nearby brewery. How bad could it be? We turned the boat around, docked, got in the car, drove to the 7-11 and got a case of Miller High Life as I recall. Yeah, bad enough to go to all this fuss for Miller High Life instead. Worst beer ever, as far as I know, so I was going to suggest 7-11 beer, but Jagermeister sounds even better. :tu


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mixture 79 is like the Twinkie of the tobacco world. It'll survive an apocalypse & has a shelf life of 1,000 years, but it'll always be goopy & terrible.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

commonsenseman said:


> Mixture 79 is like the Twinkie of the tobacco world. It'll survive an apocalypse & has a shelf life of 1,000 years, but it'll always be goopy & terrible.


Roaches, Twinkies and Mixture 79. I think I want the bomb to just kill me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

How can this stuff be that bad?? Here is a quote from a web dealer

Steeped in tradition for over 70 years, Mixture 79 remains one of the finest pipe tobaccos ever produced. A mild and aromatic blend of all Burley tobaccos, uniquely cased and cut in the traditional method. Discerning pipe smokers have made this a favorite for decades.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

You'll never know until you try it.....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Tried it 30 years ago and gave the pouch away. I think I paid about a buck for the pouch.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> How can this stuff be that bad?? Here is a quote from a


* political website.*

*Steeped in American tradition for over 70 years, J. Politico Straightkneck, a mature 79, remains one of the finest satesmen the country ever produced. A mild and diplomatic blend of burley manhood, uniquely qualified to bring traditional values to government. Discerning voters have made JP our favored candidate for decades.*


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jim, priceless as usual.

As for the dreaded mixture, I've never had it myself. Oh, a few fellow Puffers have threatened to send me some over the years, but I guess I've never really pi**ed anyone off enough yet for them to actually do it.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Longer ash said:


> this sounds really bad sure glad I read this before getting some it might pair with jagermeister


:shocked: woah. Yeah, now that you mention it, Jäger is pretty close. I don't like Jäger, either uke:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, I tried it. I rarely throw tobacco out, but in this case, after a bowl and a half, I not only threw the tobacco in the trash, I threw the pipe in after it. Yeah, it was a cob, but you just don't take chances like that.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Well, I tried it. I rarely throw tobacco out, but in this case, after a bowl and a half, I not only threw the tobacco in the trash, I threw the pipe in after it. Yeah, it was a cob, but you just don't take chances like that.


Wow, that bad. (thought so) 
I'm not *even *tempted to try it.


----------



## billporter (Nov 14, 2012)

I just recently got back into pipes and decided to try some of the OTC blends as well as some highly rated stuff like Black House, Escudo, and FVF. Of the OTC blends I have sampled, I like Carter Hall and Walnut pretty well and find Prince Albert smoke-able. I didn't like SWR, Captain Black (white), Granger, or Half & Half. I liked Mixture 79 the least of any of the OTC blends and was about the throw out what I had left of it. This thread has given me the courage to toss it. Thanks!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hmrph... Lakeland _and_ licorice, you say? That sounds appealing to me, in a perverse way. I think I might need to try this.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

billporter said:


> This thread has given me the courage to toss it. Thanks!


It has to go in a container suitable for biological hazardous waste.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

szyzk said:


> Hmrph... Lakeland _and_ licorice, you say? That sounds appealing to me, in a perverse way. I think I might need to try this.


There's no perfume in it that I remember. Nothing like Cannon Plug or Ennerdale for sure. Stinky though it may be, you'll be disappointed I think. If they had to list contents in order by weight, propylene glycol would be the primary ingredient.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> There's no perfume in it that I remember. Nothing like Cannon Plug or Ennerdale for sure. Stinky though it may be, you'll be disappointed I think. If they had to list contents in order by weight, *propylene glycol* would be the primary ingredient.


The Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

So my question is .
If its really that bad and i don't doubt that it is who the hell buys it?
And if no one buys it why do they still make it?


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So my question is .
> If its really that bad and i don't doubt that it is who the hell buys it?
> And if no one buys it why do they still make it?


I guess they sell one pouch to everyone who has to know if it's really that bad. Strangely thier business is all word of mouth.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So my question is .
> If its really that bad and i don't doubt that it is who the hell buys it?
> And if no one buys it why do they still make it?


The thing that inspired me to finally try it was a discussion on another forum that I am a member of. Several of us over there tried it...and a couple of the guys actually liked it! Even liked it enough that they were planning to buy more! So....yeah, there are men out there that actually smoke this stuff.

Again, personally, I didn't find it to be inherently bad per se....just not at all my cup of tea. Licorice and flowery perfume in my tobacco smoke just doesn't appeal to me in the least. Yeah, it's wet and has got some PG in it....but it's definitely not the only sloppy wet aromatic out there...again, not my preference, but there are a lot of aro smokers out there smoking a lot of sloppy wet PG laden aros.

Some M79 is getting passed around in the "Modest Proposal" trade, so you'll get to read some more real-world reviews from your fellow puffers soon!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> So my question is .
> If its really that bad and i don't doubt that it is who the hell buys it?
> And if no one buys it why do they still make it?


:dunno: Same reason they still make Ron Mexico's? 
After trying it in the Modest Proposal thread, you won't find me buying any.


----------



## pwkarch (Mar 13, 2017)

M79 (the tobacco, not the grenade launcher) was the first pipe tobacco I tried as a kid. My Dad had a pouch of '79 and smoked it occasionally.....I recall it made the room smell good. So as a smartassed early teenager I decided to "try" his pipe and his tobacco. Well, I thought I was the coolest guy in the neighborhood until I got caught. We had a discussion after that, that then led me to say I wanted to smoke. So my Dad filled the bowl of his pipe, and had me smoke the entire bowl while he "instructed" me including the retrohale.

I ended up sick in bed for a day. I know it was not because of the M79, but because I did not know how to smoke a pipe properly. I am sure my Dad wanted me to get sick so I would not want to "borrow" his pipe again and act like a smartass.

Several short years later as a, as I recall a sophomore in high school, I bought a Medico pipe and a pouch of Cherry Blend that I loved at the time. I still have that pipe (when the Medico pipes were briar). I did not urn back from that time except to smoke cigars as well.

To this day I still have some M79 resting in a Mason Jar. Everytime I see the jar I smile remembering a happy time of so long ago. Who knows, I might actually fill a bowl up one day and see if I can turn time around. Somebody somewhere smokes this stuff or they would have stopped making it a long time ago.


----------

